# Ultrasound - Dense Thyroid



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

Went in for my checkup and told the doctor I've had a hoarse voice for the past 2 years. I told him it has gotten worse. He felt my thyroid and noticed a lump. This lump has been there for awhile now and it's just getting bigger. He took me in for an ultrasound in his office. Then said he couldn't really tell because my thyroid was so dense. He increased my meds to see if the lump would decrease and will do another ultrasound in 2 months. Anyone ever hear of not being able to read ultrasound because it was too dense?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I'll tell you; that does not sound good. Especially w/the hoarse voice. May I humbly suggest that you make an appt. with an ENT and really get to the bottom of this?

Density suggests calcification and calcification suggests cancer. Please do not delay.

And do let us know.


----------



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

My next appointment was scheduled for June but I called my Endo and he wanted me to come in tomorrow morning. Last night when I laid down I felt like someone was pushing on my windpipe. Still have a hoarse voice that never goes away. The lump feels like its grown since my last appointment (March). Also, I've been taking 800 mg Ibuprofen everyday since last apt to see if it would help with enlargement but it hasn't. Any questions I should ask the doctor? Just don't want to be brushed off.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Well; let us know what the endo suggests but I do stand by my previous impression and opinion.


----------



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

Update: Went back to doctor today. Explained my thyroid hurt with sharp pains at times and now feels like a burning sensation. Feel like someone is pressing my windpipe and I cough and have had a hoarse voice for a very long time. He decided to do another ultrasound to see if there were any changes since March. He said my thyroid was very abnormal and he found 2 enlarged lymph nodes. He did not mention these lymph nodes being enlarged in March. He decided to do a FNA on the thyroid and lymph nodes in his office with ultrasound guidance. He said lymph nodes would be sent to a special lab and thyroid biopsy would be sent to another. I should here about the thyroid by Monday. Lymph nodes by Thursday of next week. Any thoughts on this would be appreciated! I am really stressed now...


----------



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

One other thing, can Hashi cause lymph nodes to enlarge?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I am so glad to hear you have had FNA. Monday we will know and my only thought right now is that I am glad you pursued this.

Let us know the results when you can.

Hugs,


----------



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

Just received a call from my doctor's office. The nurse said that the FNA showed some "A typical cells". and they are sending it off to another lab for further testing. I should know in another week the results. Can anyone tell me what this means???


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's hard to say...pathology isn't cut and dry. So they are saying that some of the cells didn't look normal and they want another opinion. They also may be doing some genetic testing, which, in some cases, can help determine if inconclusive cells benign or malignant.


----------



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

The interpretation on the biopsy said: No flow immunophenotypic evidence of a lymphoproliferative disorder.

Anyone know what this even means?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't know but that *sounds* like they are not finding evidence of autoimmune disease...


----------



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

Still waiting for results. Should hear something this week..... From what I understand on the biopsy report, they're trying to rule out Lymphoma.


----------



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

Received my results from the genetic test. It came back suspicious. Therefore, they want to take thyroid and lymph nodes out. They will send off to pathologist for more testing. Can they tell if its cancer while in surgery?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Some times they can...and some times they can't. It really depends how advanced the disease process is. It sounds like a good idea to remove it all.


----------



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

Update:

Went to see my surgeon last week. She stated the Endo found no thyroid nodules yet the Genetic testing report showed they did a study on a 4.5 cm nodule. The surgeon was confused on the fact that the report stated this and the Endo said there was no nodule. Endo said that my thyroid was very abnormal looking. The surgeon agreed with the Endo that I should still have my thyroid and the 2 enlarged lymph nodes removed since the Biopsy and Genetic test both came back suspicious. I asked the surgeon what were the measurements of the lymph nodes. She said the endo didn't give her measurements...

The surgeon then requested I get a CT scan without contrast to look at all of my lymph nodes in my neck. I did CT and got the results today... there are No enlarged lymph nodes and the surgeon is now only taken the thyroid out.

Here is my question...since I supposedly have no nodule of 4.5 cm and I have no swollen lymph nodes can you still have cancer in the thyroid gland itself without nodules? Also, can a CT scan without contrast miss things? I am just really nervous about having a surgery to remove my thyroid if I really don't need it.


----------



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

My surgery is scheduled for June 2


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It would be unusual to have cancer without enlarged nodes or nodules. Very unusual.


----------



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

Had my surgery Tuesday. They removed entire thyroid and 2 lymph nodes. Should get path results next week. Dr felt that everything looked great. Found 3 small nodules that ultrasound didnt get. She said lymph nodes looked benign to her. But she took them out since afirma test came back suspicious. Anyone ever have a suspicious afirma test and everything was benign?


----------



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

Update: got my diagnosis today. Papillary Carcinoma follicular variant. Surgeon said there was a 1 mm spot on thyroid that was cancer. I had no nodules. But had chronic thyroiditis with scar tissue. Surgeon said i will not have to do RAI pill since it was under 1.5 mm. Anyone not have the RAI PILL?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, I'm sorry the diagnosis.

Usually, cancerous lesions of less than 1cm do not mandate RAI. Your doctor's final RAI-related recommendation should not, however, be made until your full post-op report has been reviewed.


----------



## iatrofears (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Farris- did lymphnodes endup benign?


----------



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes they were benign


----------



## iatrofears (Mar 24, 2015)

Thats good; how ru feeling? I hope well-


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear your news - but at least you know exactly what you are dealing with.

I had follicular variant papillary carcinoma (2cm) and didn't have RAI.

3 years on, I'm doing fine...


----------



## f1307 (Feb 26, 2011)

Makes me feel better to know others have gone without RAI and are doing fine! Thanks everyone!


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes, I felt a bit uncertain about the decision to start with - but I like to think that I've still got RAI in reserve if I need it. I had every side effect going from the surgery and have been perfectly happy to avoid any possible RAI side effects unless and until I find I actually do need it. I'm really happy with my decision (I was offered RAI but advised against it).

There is a distinct move away from RAI in every case. Even here in the UK. Apparently 5 years ago I'd have automatically been given RAI but now they feel they have been over-treating some small, encapsulated PTCs.


----------

